
Bitcoin Big Hit with Developers: Predicting the future with Github - flavio87
http://blog.bitcoinpulse.com/bitcoin-big-hit-with-developers-predicting-the-future-with-github/
======
gesman
Github repositories and activity around them are more of a trend following
phenomenon rather than future predictor.

Bitcoin by itself got all it's buzz first and the rest followed, including
developer's activity.

PS: I personally own bitcoin repo on Github as well as on Wordpress.org plugin
repository.

------
swswsw
_" We believe that hackers are building the future. They are the ones that are
building new technology everyday."_

Nice trending finding. When people are talking about bitcoin, very often they
are focusing on the currency value. They sometimes forget that it is also an
open platform. An open platform that brings financial transaction into hands
of millions of developers. Making future more interesting. :)

------
jmduke
Personally, I am downright shocked that Bitcoin is outpacing PayPal, which is
a product that has more or less achieved market saturation.

~~~
oleganza
Paypal has a higher barrier to entry and not that interesting to tinker with.
It's boring. Bitcoin is cool and new and every teenager can play with it
without asking his mom or dad for a bank account. When the web was growing 15
years ago, many teenagers were "web designers" and not really looking into
J2EE.

------
Groxx
I'm curious how Square would look on this graph, though it would probably be
an inflated number because they've released a lot of non-Square-API
libraries/tools.

------
droope
be careful though. the graph shows:

"In the 30 days from November 15th to December 15th, Paypal grew by 4.4%,
Stripe by 6.3% and Bitcoin by 17.8%"

I.e. it's trending faster at the moment. It might be 1% of paypal-related
repos.

------
bjoernlasseh
I like the trend dashboard you guys put together.

------
pmcpinto
Interesting article, well done!

